
MIT's free online classes can lead to degree - carlos
http://m.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/For-1st-time-MIT-s-free-online-classes-can-carry-6556128.php
======
numberwhun
That is nice and all, but it will still cost you $1500 for the 'MicroMaster'
credential and then another $33K for the rest of the year long program. Still
no chump change by any stretch.

